# صلاه من العمق علمنى يارب كيف اصلى



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام الرب لقلبكم
انا مشعارفه ابتدى كلامى منين بس بشكر اخى سامح هنا بالمنتدى لانى استوحيت الفكرة منه
المهم
انا بحب الصلاه قوى لان فيها بطلع كول الا جوى قلبى كول يوم ببقى نفسى وانا بصلى مسيبش الصلاه لانىبحس بالامان وبخاف لما بسيبها ببقى عاوزة بسرعه ارجع لاحضان ربنا
ايه رائيكم نتشارك الصلاه
انا هصلى والا نفسه يصلى معايا ياريت كول الا عندهكلمه لربنا نفسه يقولهاله يصليها ويقولها
انا هصلى وهبتدى والا مشعجباه الفكرة مفيش مشكله بس انا ممكن اصلىتلات اربع مرات ورى بعض
لانها لذتى 

كثيرا يارب ما قطعت على نفسى وعودا كثيرة تجاهك وعدتك ان اكون ابنا حقيقيا لك وعدتك ان 

اكون محبا وخدوما بارا وطاهرا لكن الانسان العتيق فى داخلى دوما يجذبنى الى اسفل ففشلت فى 

التحرر من رباطات الخطيه التى اثقلتنى فصرت عاجزا عن التخلص منها وبعد وعودى الكثيرة لك

ها انا اليوم اتى اليك
لست اعدك انما اطلب منك بان تخلصنى من الخطيه الست انت القائل يارب ( تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم )

نعم يارب فانا محتاجك لتريحنى من هذا الحمل الثقيل الم تقل ان (ابن الانسان جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك )

فها انا امامك محتاج لهذا الخلاص منك ليس فقط الخلاص من الدينونه وانما خلاص من الخطيه ذاتها
سميت بيسوع اى المخلص لانك تخلص شعبك من خطاياهم فخلصنى اذن من خطاياى 
ردد على مسامعى وارى عيناى وعدك القائل ( من اجل شقاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين الان اقوم _ يقول الرب_ اصنع الخلاص علانيه )

لا تلمنى يارب من اجل ضعفى انما انقذنى من هذا الضعف بدلا من ان تدينى لنجاستى طهرنى من 
هذه النجاسه اعطيتنى وصايا كثيرة لانفذها فاعطنى ايضا القوة التى انقذ بها هذه الوصايا
اعطنى محبتك التى تطرد من قلبى محبه الخطيه نفذ وعدك معى الذى قلت فيه 

( اعطيكم قلبا جديدا واجعل روحا جديدة فى داخلكم واجعل روحى فى داخلكم واجعلكم تسلكون فى فرائضى؟


​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ربي يسوع....... 



شكراً لك يا رب ... شكراً لك من كل القلب ..لانه عندما تغلق جميع الابواب في وجهي ... وتضيق الحياة ... ويعجز ذهني عن التفكير اجدك انت ملجأي ..رافع راسي ومنقذي


اشكرك يا رب .... 


لانك وفرت لي كل الامان ولم تدينني على افعالي الردية مثل المرأة الخاطئة .. وكان منطوق فمك شفاءاَ لقلبي المنكسر بسبب ذل الخطية مثل غلام قائد المئة ..وحررتني من فخ المفاهيم الخاطئة وفتحت لي السبيل الى معرفة الحق مثل نيقوديموس .. وعلمتنا أن نكون أطفالاً لا في اذهاننا وانما في  الشر لانه لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات ...

شكراً لك لان نفسي قد استراحت جداً بهذه اللمسات ايها الطبيب الشافي....

شكراً لك ... 


لانه عندما اطرح في بحار الخطية حتى ولو طالت الى ثماني وثلاثون سنة.... تأتي لشفاء اسقامي الجسدية لتعيد لي قوتي ونقائي وتمنحني جسداً معافاً مثل مريض بركة بيت حسدا....

وعندما تطمس الخطية بصري وبصيرتي .... تسرع الي وتصنع لي عيوناً جديدة ... مادية للجسد مثل المولود اعمى وقلبية روحية كي المس عملك في داخلي وامجد اسمك...
شكراً لك يا الهي ...... 


 فعندما يخور جسدي في الطريق وتظهر علي اعراض الاعياء من قلة الطعام ..وتصلي... فتشبع كل نفس جائعة وتروي كل نفس ظمآنة لانك لنت هو الخبز الحقيقي والينبوع الحي الذي لا ينضب....

لانه ماذا بعد لمسة حب تشبع نفسي .... وكسرة خبز تشبع جسدي ...نعم .. سأظل في احتياج ياربي لان كل هذه  الاحتياجات أرضية مصيرها للزوال ...ولكن كلامكك الذي فيه كل الشبع لن يزول الى الابد....

فأنت يا ربي ...... 



انت الراعي الصالح الذي ترك التسعة والتسعين ليذهب في البحث عن الخروف الضال..... وانت الذي ذهبت للسامرية لتعلمها انت ا لينبوع الحي الذي يشرب منك لن يعطش للابد....

وانت الذي علمتنا خطورة الادانة فلا ندين احد حتى لو رأيناه في ذات الفعل.  يا الهي انت علمتنا كيفية السلوك في اعظم الوصايا....وهي المحبة.

نعم يا الهي انت قلت: ان احبتتم الذين يحبونكم فأي اجر لكم ....
احبوا أعدائكم .. باركوا لاعنيكم .... احسنوا الى مبغضيكم ..... صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويضطهدوننكم.. 




شكراً لك يا الهي المحب لاجل هذه التعاليم السامية فأجعلني  يا ربي لا سامع للوصية..... بل أقرأ واسمع ... واعمل... لكي ما أحيا المحبة في عمقها.    ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> ​​
> ها انا اليوم اتى اليك
> لست اعدك انما اطلب منك بان تخلصنى من الخطيه الست انت القائل يارب ( تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم )​
> نعم يارب فانا محتاجك لتريحنى من هذا الحمل الثقيل الم تقل ان (ابن الانسان جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك )​
> ...


 

*آمين يارب استمع إلى طلباتها*
*فليس لنا معين فى شدائدانا وضيقاتنا سواك*

*فكرة جميلة اوى اوى بجد ياكيريا*
*ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى يارب*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> لانه ماذا بعد لمسة حب تشبع نفسي .... وكسرة خبز تشبع جسدي ...نعم .. سأظل في احتياج ياربي لان كل هذه الاحتياجات أرضية مصيرها للزوال ...ولكن كلامكك الذي فيه كل الشبع لن يزول الى الابد....
> 
> فأنت يا ربي ......


امين
يااربي يسوع المسيح بارك ابنتك كيريا 
شكرا عالصلاوات الحلوة بجد
محبتي​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *آمين يارب استمع إلى طلباتها*
> *فليس لنا معين فى شدائدانا وضيقاتنا سواك*
> 
> *فكرة جميلة اوى اوى بجد ياكيريا*
> *ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى يارب*​



ميرسىىىىىىىىىى جداا اختى الحبيبه وياريت لو تشاركينى بصلاه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> يااربي يسوع المسيح بارك ابنتك كيريا
> شكرا عالصلاوات الحلوة بجد
> محبتي​



ميرسى اختى الحبيبه لمرورك يسوع يفرحك وياريت لو تشاركينى بصلاه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مدفوع يارب ان اصرخ لك 
لا مخاوفى و اهوال تملا افكارى
اننى فى حاله فزع ....  و دمائى تكاد تجف فى عروقى

ايا كانت سبب هذة المخاوف
ليس لى الا ان افزع اليك
فانت هو ملاذى الوحيد

انت خالقى وملاذى الوحيد ومعتنى بيه و بحياتى وحارسى من كل المخاطر
خدنى بيدك الى الاحضان الالهيه كى اشعلر بالامان

قل لنفسى (لا تخف خلاصك انا  فامتلئ عليه على الفور من سلامك)

ثبت اساسات حياتى ولا تجعلها كريشه فى مهب الريح دعم حدود مسكنى
الذى احتمت بالاوقات المحددة تواجدى فيه فلا ينهار و تنهار حياتى 

اجعلنى يارب انام مطمئنا بين يديك فى سلامه متحررا من كل المخاوف

الهى اصلى اليك الان يارب كى تجدد قواى التى اضعفتها الخطيه

لقد خلقتنى يارب منذ البدايه انسانا قويا على صورتك ومثالك ولكن الخطيه التى دخلت الى جنسنا البشرى 
حولتنى الى صورة بشعة بعيدة كل البعد عن نقاوتك ومجدك وصفاتك

الارادة ضعفت حتى اننى افعل ما لا اريد 
الفكر ضعف حتى انه اضحى يهذى فيما لا يجدى

العواطف اصابها الجمود و الخواء و التفاهه
و الجسد كله اصابه الوهن والضعف 
يارب اقبل فداء المسيح عنى
فيغسلنى من مفاعيل الخطيه البشعة بالدم الكريم

تنازل يارب ودعمنى بعمل روحك القدوس الذى يرجعنى الى اصالتى الالهيه القويه و يعيد لى الكنوز الثمينه التى بددتها خطاياى

تدخل يارب لتبنى روحيا هذا الكيان الانسانى المنهار
القريب من الاضمحلال ودعمه بقوة من لدنك
فيقوى القلب
و يضئ الفكر
و يصح الجسد فيقوى مع روحى القويه

فاخدمك واعبدك بصدق
                  امين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه رااااااااااائعه جدا يا كيريا 

ربنا يستجيب لصلواتنا 

ميرررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه رااااااااااائعه جدا يا كيريا
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك كوكو ياريت تصلى معانا بجد ​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ + ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا كيريا بجد صلاه حلوه اوى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ + ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا كيريا بجد صلاه حلوه اوى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



*ميرسىىىىىىى جدااااااااا ايليا لمرورك ياريت لو تشاركنى الصلاه يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*انت قوتي يارب 
من اجل كل المتعبين ....والحزانى..والمرضى ارفع صلاتي
...واقول.....
انا اعتمد على قوتك.. انت يارب ومعك لااريد شيا على الارض 
كثرة الالام.. والمشاكل ..والاحزان والامراض..واثقلت الهموم قلوبنا
يارب ..انت تعرف كل شيئ..تعرف الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل..
تعرف يا الهي كم اعتمدنا على انفسنا وعلى الغير في حل مشاكلنا.
.لكن اليوم ياربي ويا مخلصي..انحني امامك ..
واضع امامك كل الامي ومتاعبي..والام ومتاعب احبتي
..اني اثق بمحبتك.. 
انا اليوم عدت طفل صغير.. اسكب دموعي امام ابي الذي يحبني..وارتمي في احضانه
..لاستريح..واثقا انه عندك حلول كثيرةانت يا الهي ترى اتعابنا..
وانت مريح التعابى
انت يا الهي تحس بأوجاعنا..وانت تحمل اوجاعنا و الامنا.. 
انت يا الهي ترى المظلومين..وانت تحارب عنهم . 
انا اعتمد على قوتك يارب....ومعك لااريد شيئا على الارض 
اليوم سأذهب الى فراشي..ولاول مرة بدون دموع لاني سأنام بين احضانك ياأبي 
امين *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*عندما اريد ان اعطيك حياتى يارب
اعطيها لك بلا تحفظ
لاننى اعطى حياتى للحب
فاحب واحب من قلب طاهر بشدة احبك انت يارب واحب كل البشر
لا استثنى منهم اعدائى
اعطيك حياتى لمرة واحدة والى الابد بلا استعادة ولا مراجعة 
لا ابقى لنفسى اى شئ بل كلى لك
ولا اجرى فى كل فترة عمليه مراجعة لحساب المكسب والخسارة
فكل خسارة من اجلك فى هذا الزمان هى ربح ابدى

يا الهى ان اعطاءحياتى لك يعنى ان لا اعود اتكل
على رؤساء ولا على بنى البشر
ولا اعود اتكل على اهل بيتى
ولا اعود اتكل على شعبيه او مراتب
ولا دعايع واعلام فى صفى

يالها من بدايه رائعة حين اكون لك خالصا
الهى جث زروع الكراهيات من جذورها عن قلبى
لا تبقى فى قلبى اى احقاد او ضغائن او ميل للانتقام
لان بقاء اى كراهيه يعنى ان الشيطان له وطا قدم هناك
لذلك اوصيتنا ان نحب بعضنا حتى اعدائنا ولاعنينا ومبغضينا

ولايقوى على تنفيذ هذا الا من سلم نفسه كلها لك لانك انت الحب والمحبه 
ياالهى افعم قلبى حبا فالمحبه حياه ابدى والكراهيات موت فورى​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الهي...

           إني معدم فقير وليس لي ما أقدمه لك سوى عوزي وبؤسي، بل إني لا أملك أن أقدم لك هذه إلا إذا شاءت إرادتك الإلهية.
كل ما أستطيع فعله إذا" هو أن أنحني بجسدي وعقلي وقلبي حتى التراب، لأذكر جلالك وحقارتي، مجدك وعدمي، ألوهيتك وترابيتي .
لأتعلم من ذلك أنني ما كنت لأرفع رأسي و أنتصب واقفا" لولا أن محبتك وسعت خطيئتي ونعمتك سترت ضعفي ورحمتك شفت أسقامي .
علّمني يا الهي ...

أنني كلما تواضعت وأدركت أني تراب وعدم كلّما فاضت عليّ محبتك وظللتني نعمتك وغمرتني رحمتك .

أعطني يا الهي أن أتواضع وأنحني دائما" أمام مجدك الذي لا يحدّ .

نجني من الكبرياء الذي يتسلل خلسة مثل أفعى في الظلام ، لئلا أتشامخ فأدخل في المعصية وتنطلي عليّ الخديعة القديمة التي تعرّيني من ستر محبتك وتحجب عن قلبي و نفسي فيض نعمتك العظيم .

لا تسمح يا رب أن تتسلل ولا ذرّة من الكبرياء إلى كياني ، فيتسمم هيكلك المقدس بالزهو والخيلاء وتعشش فيه أفكار الصيارفة وباعة الحمام المتاجرين بكلامك والممتدة أيديهم كاللصوص إلى ملكوتك .

                                                  بإسم ربنا يسوع المسيح..........آمين​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

امين

كيريا صلوات وطلبات راااااااااائعة
شكراااااااا لكي اختي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> كيريا صلوات وطلبات راااااااااائعة
> شكراااااااا لكي اختي
> ...



ميرسىىىىىىىىىى جدااا كليمو وياريت تشاركنا الصلوات يسوع يحفظك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ياربى  يسوع المسيح انت عونى ورجائى  وها انا بين يديك وانت تعرف ما هو الخير لى فاعنى ولا تتركنى  اخطئ اليك واتبع جسدى  لا ترفضنى لانى اليك لجات ولا تسلمنى الى اعدائءى لانى ضعيف خلصنى بتحننك ليخز  كل اللذين يقومون على لانك انت القادر على  شئ اجعلنى  اهلا لمواعيدك الساميه  استرنى من خيالات العدو احفظ جسدى ونفسى نقيين لك هب لى ان اكون هيكلا  مقدسا لنعمتك صانعا ارادتك كل حين . انعم لى بصلاح وعفه ووداعه انر قلبى ليفهم قولك

ايها الرب القدوس  يا مكن تريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون  لقد انزلتك محبتك ال ارض الخطيه لترفعنا اليك وتالمت وانت البار  عوضا عنا  نحن الاثمه  لتقربنا اليك  فاسالك يا العهى ان تساعدنى لكى احبك  من كل قلبى واكرس لك حياتى  واتخد من قيامتك المجيدة  بركه لى فاقوم من خطاياى  وجدد سيرتى  وطهر قلبى  لكى اسلك فى جده الحياه واطلب ما هو فوق حيث المسيح جالس  لان لك المجد والقوة والى الاب امييييييييييييييين​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا الهي الحبيب انت بس يا رب اللي تقدر انك تشفينا من كل الأمراض اللي جوانا انت وحدك يا يسوع.
من مثلك بين الألهة.
يا رب ساعدني اني اعيش طول عمري ليك وفي خدمتك وتحت قدميك يا رب انا عارفة اني ما استاهلش اني اكون بنتك لكن انت اة حنون بتضم كل فقير ومحتاج ليك يا رب.
يا رب بارك كل شعبك واديلة بركة انة يحارب ابليس ولا يضعف ابدآ امامة انت وحدك يا رب  اللي تقدر تدينا البركة دي.
يا رب يسوع ادينا بركة وسط اسرتنا ووسط كل الناس.
واشكرك لأنك بتسمع وتستجيب الي الأبد.
امين.​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الهى الحبيب ونبع الحياه كم انت الهى رقيق القلب لا ترفض طلبة اى انسان مهم كانت هذا الانسان خاطئ اريدك يارب ان تلمس قلبى لكى يحياه مره اخره فى محبتك انت يارب لذا تسطيع فعل  هذا لانك اله محبه و له ترفض احد من بين احضنك انا اعلم انى انسان خاطئ لانك تعلم ما دخل قلبى الكشف كل شئ فيه لكنى اعلموا انا رحمتك غير منغلقه  انا اتيت التحرار الخاطى من بين ايد عدو الخير وانك تهتم بصنع ايديك فلاه تتركنى بل مد يديك الطهر التنظيف هذا القلب لذى كثره فيه هموما كثير بس افعله التى لا يحصه له عداد ارجوك يارب لا تترك عبدتك بل بلمسه شفيه من ايدك الحنونه تقبلنى لاننى اريد انا احياه معك وليس احد سوك انت اننى احبك كثير واعلم مده حبك ليه حبه بذل حتى الصليب فكيف تكون حياة بدون هذا الحب الذى ليس له حدود اننى اشتقاه ان اكون معاك دائمان عطنى الاستعداد يارب انا اكون مستعدن فى اى لحظه ربى الحبيب الكلمة تعجز عن وصف ما بدخلى لكننى اريدوك يا لهى واريدوا انا احياه دائما معاك بشفاعة امنا العذراء مريم تقبل هذه الكلمات البسيطه من قلب يحتاج  ليك كثير بشفاعه البابا كيرلس السادس ومار مينا العجايبى امين​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا الهي 
على محبتك لنا نحن الخطاة 
اذ لم تشأ ان تتركنا للهلاك .. 
فقبلت ان تتجسد وتتحمل صليب العار 
لتهبنا حياة جديدة وامل جديد .. 
بالتوبة والمغفرة 
.. لم تتركنا يتامى ولا وحيدين .. 
احطتنا بملائكتك وقديسيك 
وام قديسة بتول طاهرة .. تتشفع لنا وتصلي من اجلنا .. 
انا اليوم ككل يوم مسنود ومقوى بصلاة الام البتول 
اريد سلاما للنفوس ياسيدي .. رضى وقبول بأي امر تختاره وتريده لنا .. 
ابعد عنا التذمر .. وعدو الخير 
الذي يتسلل كذئاب صغيرة 
تسرق السلام والفرح بك .. 
تسرق الرجاء 
وتزرع الشك 
ان لا امل يرجى .. وان الوقت 
قد فات لاي امر جميل او طلبة ننتظرها وقد طال انتظارنا لها .. 
يارب ارسل روح التعزية للارامل واليتامى .. وصغار النفوس .. 
اجعلنا يا الهي ان نرى ان كل خير يكمن وراء اي امر يحدث في حياتنا .. 
اشبع يارب كل احتياجاتنا قوي ضعفاتنا .. واشفي اسقامنا وجراحاتنا المنظورة والمستورة 
التي لاتراها عين البشر .. انت وحدك تعرفها وتراها 
سيدي ومخلصي .. 
اجعل مع كل اشراقة شمس 
امل جديد في حياتنا 
ويوم فيه كل امل مفقود او ضائع .. 
سيدي .. وحبيبي .. 
اظهر نفسك لكن من ابتعد عنك 
او لم يعرف انك الاله الحقيقي .. لتقل الشرور في هذا العالم 
ولنعيش بسلام .. 
لا خوف من اذى او اضطهاد .. 
او شر حرب او جوع او قهر او ظلم .. 
ان تجمعنا محبتك وسلامك 
ياملك السلام .. 
ا جعلنا يارب سراجا نضيىء للاخرين .. ونكون شهودا لاسمك .. 

اقبل توبتي واغفر لي معصيتي .. وسامحني لاني اسأت اليك اولا .. 
وسامحني ان اسأت لغيري 
بالقول او بالفكر 
او بالعمل .. 
ارحمني يا كثير الرحمة والرافة 
آمين​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 ديسمبر 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الهي وحبيب نفسي يسوع 
من كل قلبي وكياني يارب اشكرك ... اشكرك علي حبك العظيم لانه يارب حتي في بعدنا عنك وانشغالنا عنك تدعونا دائما لنكون في حضرتك 
اريد يارب الآن ان اجلس تحت قدميك ولتنضح بجروحك فوق رأسي لتطهر روحي ونفسي وجسدي 
اريد يارب ان اضع رأسي فوق صدرك حتي اشعر بالامن والامان وانا بين يديك 
واحكي لك حبي وسري وخباءة قلبي وكل ما هو كائن في نفسي 
اطلب من محبتك يارب ان تحل في وسطنا وان تتصور فينا وان تطبع فينا ملامحك 
ليتك يارب تعمل فينا وليتك يارب تغيير فينا ما يخالف صورتك وكل ما يعثر الاخرين 
اعطينا يارب روح الطاعة لوصاياك وروح الخضوع امامك فتجد فينا اواني مقدسة 
سامحنا وارحمنا واعطينا كل معونة تجدنا في احتياج اليها 
احفظنا يارب من العثرة ولا تسمح ان يعثر منا احد ولا نعثر من احد
تحت قدميك يارب نجلس فنستريح 
وفي احضانك الدافئة نختبئ فنشعر بالامن والامان 
وتحت اجنحتك الالهية نسكن امنين 
هيئ قلوبنا يارب لقبولك وقبول كلامك ووصاياك وتعاليمك لنأتي بثمر يفرح قلبك 

اخيرا يارب وليس آخرا تسمع اصواتنا وصرخات قلوبنا المرفوعة اليك 

             آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> سامحنا وارحمنا واعطينا كل معونة تجدنا في احتياج اليها
> احفظنا يارب من العثرة ولا تسمح ان يعثر منا احد ولا نعثر من احد
> تحت قدميك يارب نجلس فنستريح
> وفي احضانك الدافئة نختبئ فنشعر بالامن والامان
> وتحت اجنحتك الالهية نسكن امنين


 


كيريا قال:


> هيئ قلوبنا يارب لقبولك وقبول كلامك ووصاياك وتعاليمك لنأتي بثمر يفرح قلبك
> اخيرا يارب وليس آخرا تسمع اصواتنا وصرخات قلوبنا المرفوعة اليك
> 
> آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


 
*آمين يارب*
*ميرسي كيريا على الصلاة الجميلة*
*صلوات القديسين تحافظ عليكى يارب*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *آمين يارب*
> *ميرسي كيريا على الصلاة الجميلة*
> *صلوات القديسين تحافظ عليكى يارب*​



ميرسىىىىىىىى اختى الحبيبه لمرورك وتشجيعك ربنا ينور حياتك حبيبتى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ياربى يسوع المسيح لقد جئت الى عالمنا هذا لتبحث عمن هلك وتخلصه 
لو لم اهلك انا الانسان لما جئت انت ابن الانسان … انا الانسان هلكت بحريتى وانت ابن الانسان جئتنى بنعمتك اتحررنى … كيف اشكر نعمتك ياربى ومحبتك ؟؟؟ وباى لسان امتدحها ؟؟؟ اسمع لى واستجب ارحمنى ثم ارحمنى فرحمتك للابد امين


ربى والهى وحبيبى يسوع : لم تعلمنى بالكلام بل بالعمل ، امرتنى ان احمل صليبى وقبل ان احمله انا حملت انت صليبك ، امرتنى بانكار الذات وانت ياالهى الذى كنت فى صورة الله اخليت نفسك واخذت صورة عبدا صائرا فى شبه الناس اعطنى يارب فى كل مرة اراك حاملا الصليب ان انكر ذاتى واتشبه بيك . ياالهى لقد كان الصليب شهوة لك من اجل حبك لى فاعطنى يارب ان اعشق صليبك واحمله بكل حريتى ومحبتى لك حتى تثبت حياتنا فيك وانت فينا 


ربى يسوع المسيح اجعلنى اعرف تواضعك حتى لا اخاف امام عظمتك واسالك ياربى ان تجعل عن يمينك بعد انقضاء هذه الحياه وحين تجلس على عرشك للدينونه فمن الذى يفاخلر بنقاوة قلبه وخلوة من الخطيه اذا لم تستدرج العدل بالرحمه عادل انت يارب يامن تعطى كلا حسب اعماله اطلب اليك يارب ان تغفر لى خطاياى الكثيرة لانه حين يكثر الاثم تكثر هناك نعمتك لك المجد والقوة والبركه الى اىبد امين


​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اله الحياه يا من هزمت الموت بحبك يا معطى المؤمنين رجاء الحياه الابديه  تعال واسكب حبك العجيب فى قلوبنا حتى نهزم كل خطيه قاتله للروح والنفس والجسد  واعطلى لنا حياه النصرة فنشارك احبائنا افراحهم واحزانهم عملا بقولك ( فرحا مع الفرحين وبكاء مع الباكيين
ايها الاب السماوى تعال بروحك واعمل به عملا جديدا فى حياتى تعال بروحك العظيم النارى ليحرق كل الشوائب والاشواك التى تعطل انطلاقى وتسلب افراحى
تعال واملئ قلبى بلهيب الحب فاحبك واحب اخوتى وحتى اعدائى 
تعال واشعل فيا غيرة مقدسه لخدمه مثمرة تضئ ايامى وتحقق اشتياقاتى 
تعال والق ليا بطوق النجاه فاخلص من خطيتى وامجد اسمك 
تعال وانقذنى ونجنى من الخطيه
تعال قوى رجائى وضمنى الى جنبك الجريح حتى تغسلنى دمائك من خطيتى وتعطنى توبه دائمه 
تعال استرنى بحبك فيسر قلبى ويتهلل لسانى ولك احيا بكل كيانى 
لك المجد والقوة والكرامه والعزة الى الابد امين

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ربى يسسسسسسسسسسسسسوع
ما أجمل أعماك فى الانسان والكون انها بتكشف عظمة مجدآ. عندما يلمس روحك قلوب البشر ينطقونا بالروح أعذب ترنيمه لحبك.حقآ أن محبتك أثمن شيئ فى كل الوجود ,كثيرآ ما أنسى حبك يارب مع زحمة الحياة . وأدور فى العالم ولا أفيق ألا عندما أشعر بالظماء و أننى فارغ . وساعتها أتذكر أننى تركت حبك وأسعى خلف حب أخر , ولكن لان قلبى تذوق حبك فلذلك مستحيل يروى ظمئى حب أخر .فأعود منكس الرأس وحزين أطلبك . وأظن بفكرى الضعيف أنك سوف ترفضنى ولو حتى الى حين حتى أتأدب بسسب تركى ليك. 
ولكن ما تفعله من أجلى يجعلنى أزداد خجلآ . أجدك وأنت فاتح حضنك وقلبك لى وكأنه لم يحدث اى شيئ , ولا تكلمنى عن خطياى بل تكثر لى حبك.
انك اله عجيب فى المحبه يارب ومحبتك عجيبه ,و لا أى مرة عدت اليك من سرحانى فى العالم الا و انت تقبانى وتعزينى وتروى نفسى.
اقدم لك يا سيدى كل قلبى وأعتمد عليك فى أنك تنقى قلبى , والافضل أخلق فيا قلبآ جديدآ يحبك أنت فقط , ويسعى نحوك فقط و لا يطلب أخر سواك
فأنت مستقبلى وأنت كل ما أنتظره فأرجوك أعطنى المعونة لكى أثبت نظرى فيك وحدك
أعطنى يارب لا أهتم بأى شيئ أخر سوك و أن أحبك بكل قدرتى وكل قلبى أمين 
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الهى اليك ارفع قلبى  اليك اقدم اشواق نفسى اليك اهمس والى عظمتك اطلب انها همسات قلبى واشتياقات نقسى أريد :يارب ان اجلس تحت قدميك المسمراتين حبا لاجلى اريد ان اجلس تحت قدميك ولتنضح بجروحك فوق راسى 
اريد يارب ان اجلس وامسك بمسامير قدميك هامسا فى اذنيك متكلمنا بين يديك بما ارجوه واتمناه بما اشتاقه واطلبه
اريد يارب ان اتكى على صدرك اضع راسى واميلها على قلبك أضع راسى واستريح اضع راسى واشعر بالامن والامان وانا بين يديك ثم احكى لك حبى اسرارى وخباء قلبى وكل ما فى نفسى ودخلى 
اريد ان اضع راسى على رجليك وارتاح وهنا يتكلم لك قلبى بالامى وافراحى باوجاعى وتنهداتى بما ارجوه واتمناه بما فعلت وعليه نادم وبما سلكت وعليه تائب نعم يارب
اريد ان اضع راسى على قلبك واشعر بحبك وحنانك يمينك تحتضنى وشمالك تحت راسى وهنا ابوح لك باسرارى الظاهرة امامك لتكن الان سيدى كلماتى اعتراف صاعد من قلبى الى اذنيك وتوبه وعهد مجدى اليك   اه اه ياربى   اه اه يا حبيب قلبى ونفسى يا فرحى يا سرورى يا بهجة قلبى يا غافر ذنبى ويا ماحى اثمى  اليك همسات قلبى واشتياقات نفسى اليك صرخاتى وطلباتى اليك امالى ورجائى يا ملكى اليك اصلى واطلب منك ان تمحوى  خطية من اجل اسمك القدوس اننى عارف بخطية وضعف طبيعتى ولكنى اعرف كم هو حبك ليه وانت ترى الحرب حولى وانت تره الاسود فى شراستها تحوم حولى لكن مع هذه الاسواد ارك واقفا حولى حاميا حافظا عليه فسهامهم ةترتد خائبه وشباكهم مهما تعاظمت تتقطع خيوطها وتحل عقدها اما جروحهم  فما احلاك طبيبا شافيا وما اعظمك ممرضا تشفى الجراح بكلمه من فمك ولمسه من يديك توقف نزيف الدماء بقبله من فمك احضانك فيها قوة شفاء ولمساتك فيها بحار التطهير امين  ​


----------

